# keep having to reset password..



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have had to reset my password like 6 or 7 times today, what's going on?

also I can't get on the site via tapatalk


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Tapatalk is no longer.

*Use your username* as apposed to your email address.

Do not tick the "remember me" box when signing in. You cannot be signed into multiple computers.

Hope this helps.


----------

